# Hss1332atd



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

Well after much research I can say I am the proud owner of a Honda HSS1332ATD snowblower. This baby (monster) was delivered yesterday. I know we are a few months away from the snow season but I am sure ready for snow now!! I used to have a small Ariens ST7524 that was given to me years and years ago. It was ok, but when we moved to our new house the driveway was 5 times as big so I would be out there forever. 

Cant wait to put this blower to use. :smile2:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome aboard.

I'm sure you'll love that "monster" (I have one as well).

:blowerhug:


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks!! I can't wait to test it out. My wife thinks I am crazy and obsessed as its 80 degrees outside :grin:

dumb question, but do you wax or seal your snowblower? I was thinking since its brand new of possibly sealing the paint and then waxing but wasnt sure.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven't sealed it or wax it, but I may when I do the conversion to a 28" wide auger housing instead of the 32". I know a few forum members wax their snowblowers. So, you are not alone....


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

Sorry for all the questions but curious as to why you would go to 28" auger kit instead of the 32"? Also, is the LED light that is stock bright on this thing or in your opinion it would be worth to add an LED to the front housing ?

thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I want the GX390 power match to a 28" housing to make it powerful but more maneuverable. I bought it a few months ago and hove not used it yet, so I do not know about the lighting if adecuate.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I got the crazy look from my wife when I bought my HSS724CTD and drooled over it too. Our driveway only fits two cars and our sidewalk is maybe 40 feet long. But I do all of our neighbours walks for them and no one laughed last year when I looked like a Snow God clearing all that white stuff.

The whole neighbourhood brings me cookies and pies throughout the winter.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> I want the GX390 power match to a 28" housing to make it powerful but more maneuverable. I bought it a few months ago and hove not used it yet, so I do not know about the lighting if adecuate.


I know the feeling.  Im excited to give my HSS1328 a go this winter. You'll have the edge though... You have the auger protection.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

don't feel bad , i go out in the driveway and look at the ski and implore the snow gods for snow.

i keep mine in the garage. it's almost 30 years old and looks good as new. I just keep it clean and have never waxed it. leaving it in the sun during summers makes the paint fade.

people can not believe it is as old as it is. sometimes i get offers for it but will never sell. gonna leave it to my grandson in 40-50 years when i croak. I am only in my 60's.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> I know the feeling.  Im excited to give my HSS1328 a go this winter. You'll have the edge though... You have the auger protection.


You were the first one to do an "HSS1328", so you have that credit. :wink2:
If anyone wants a Honda "HSS1328ATD", I'd strongly suggest going the route I am, I think it will be simpler and more cost effective in the end. 
I'd likely do a new thread when I start the conversion.
:blowerhug:


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> gonna leave it to my grandson in 40-50 years when i croak. I am only in my 60's.


Humm...must be the Lake Tahoe air ! Good luck.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> You were the first one to do an "HSS1328", so you have that credit. :wink2:
> If anyone wants a Honda "HSS1328ATD", I'd strongly suggest going the route I am, I think it will be simpler and more cost effective in the end.
> I'd likely do a new thread when I start the conversion.
> :blowerhug:


Looking forward to the build.


----------

